
Introducing Full Emoji Support in NGINX and NGINX Plus Configuration - ArmTank
https://www.nginx.com/blog/emoji-nginx-plus-configuration/
======
moreira
The emoji craze has had the nice side-effect of forcing a lot of projects to
make sure their stuff supports Unicode properly, because now it's something
that even English-speaking software users can appreciate. It's a good thing.

~~~
insulanian
I never thought about it that way. You are right indeed.

------
fluxquanta
Is this an April Fools thing or not? I legitimately can't tell and it's making
me hate this day even more.

~~~
LukeShu
Sort of. The announcement is obviously silly, and April-Fools-y, but the
changes in nginx aren't--what it's really about is Unicode in general, not
emojis specifically.

~~~
ArmTank
Are there any changes? ;)

~~~
pnommensen
There are no changes. We've always had unicode support. We had some fun and
created several silly configs :)

(I work @ NGINX.)

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Aww man you need to make these _actually_ work! Would nginx accept a pull
request? :D

~~~
pnommensen
Well, they do! Pull requests welcome, too :)
[https://github.com/nginxinc/website-resources-
conf/blob/mast...](https://github.com/nginxinc/website-resources-
conf/blob/master/emoji.conf)

------
jxy
More and more programs supports unicode now. Why stop at Emoji? APL is going
to take back the world finally. Anybody still writing a multi-letter
identifier in your code? So 80's...

------
whalesalad
A lot of our internal FarmLogs health check endpoints return the tractor emoji
when things are kosher.

~~~
notyourwork
That is really cute! Do you have anything for when things are not so kosher?
Perhaps a pile of poo or a flame.

------
kristopolous
As an aside, in HTML, CSS classes have had the ability to be unicode for a
long time.

See an example here: [http://9ol.es/unicode-demo.html](http://9ol.es/unicode-
demo.html) ... view the source

------
ultramancool
Wait, is NGINX Plus a real thing or is that part of the joke too?

~~~
barlo
It's real. It's their commercial offering.

------
ttn
What a time to be alive

------
Numberwang
This doesn't seem useful at all. _blinkyface_

------
donatj
Lol I'm just imagining trying to edit these configs in vim on a vt220 and
crying.

~~~
pritambaral
Vim in a current terminal does indeed support entering unicode. I can even
type it by value, see :help utf-8-typing

------
devy
April Fool's?

~~~
chucky_z
A real announcement (unicode support) in an April Fool's package (doing the
announcement only mentioning emoji).

LukeShu nailed it with their reply. :)

~~~
pnommensen
There's no real announcement. Check the date :)

------
hakcermani
Hahaha !

------
supercoder
Nice , been wanting this

